# Bogut, Bucks get better of Wolves



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> The recovering big men bumped and banged around the basket all night, and a beat-up Andrew Bogut got the better of Al Jefferson. Bogut gave the defense-first Bucks plenty of muscle at both ends with 17 points and 10 rebounds, and Milwaukee used a third-quarter surge to top the worn-down Jefferson and the Minnesota Timberwolves 87-72 on Friday. Returning to form after a lower back injury cost him half of last season, Bogut was consistently aggressive at taking the ball to the rim and hounding Jefferson in the lane.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10169612/Bogut,-Bucks-get-better-of-Wolves


----------

